# Any way to have a GBA SP quality screen on an original GBA?



## eastbayarb (May 29, 2012)

I love my GBA SP AGS-101 which has the front lit screen for the best quality screen. However, I like the GBA original system's form factor since I have large hands. Any way to have an SP quality LCD screen in an original GBA system?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 29, 2012)

GBA Afterburner mod will give you a backlight that works brilliantly. 

http://www.gameboy-advance.net/accessories/gba_afterburner_internal_light.htm


----------



## zerolinks (May 29, 2012)

The hard part is finding one


----------



## eastbayarb (May 29, 2012)

I had an afterburner modded GBA and it does not even compare to even the first model SP screen


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 29, 2012)

That's about as close as your gonna get I think.


----------



## Bluelaserman (May 29, 2012)

Wouldn't it be easier to just get a PSP/DS/Phone? Then you can play GBA along with other console games.


----------



## eastbayarb (May 29, 2012)

No because I like playing on actual harware, not emulation.


----------



## Bluelaserman (May 29, 2012)

If that's the case, and you already have a GBA-SP, why not try using those plastic add-ons that go onto the device. There's a plastic handle add-on and a button cover. Not sure if they are still available new, but you may be able to find it on eBay.


----------



## DanTheManMS (May 30, 2012)

It will involve sacrificing the frontlight from a legit GBA SP, but that's easy enough to find on eBay.

http://forums.benheck.com/viewtopic.php?t=27338


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 13, 2012)

eastbayarb said:


> No because I like playing on actual harware, not emulation.


DS/DSLite would be actual hardware, not emulation.

But yeah, I feel you. I've gotten tired of emulators myself...


----------



## DanTheManMS (Jun 13, 2012)

I recently obtained a decently-installed Afterburner fitted GBA system from a fellow member here on GBATemp, and to be honest I'm kinda disappointed considering that I had wanted one for about 8 years.  The frontlight quality just isn't up to the same standard as even my backlit DS Phat, though to be fair I never had a frontlit GBA SP so I don't know how it compares to that.  I'm curious if the SP screen transplant I mentioned in my last post would be any better or worse than this Afterburner kit.

Though I do agree, after  a while emulation just doesn't work well anymore in terms of enjoyment factor, depending on the game of course.


----------



## Randamin (Jun 16, 2012)

I once compared a friend's gba sp frontlight to my backlit ds phat and sure enough the contrast and saturation was better with the backlit screen.


----------



## Arranf (Jun 19, 2012)

eastbayarb said:


> I love my GBA SP AGS-101 which has the front lit screen for the best quality screen. However, I like the GBA original system's form factor since I have large hands. Any way to have an SP quality LCD screen in an original GBA system?


It's possible to transplant a 101 screen to a GBA but it's a rather messy business.


----------



## Shadow-Zero (Jul 28, 2012)

eastbayarb said:


> I love my GBA SP AGS-101 which has the front lit screen for the best quality screen. However, I like the GBA original system's form factor since I have large hands. Any way to have an SP quality LCD screen in an original GBA system?


AGS-101 was backlit?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Game_Boy_Advance_SP#Backlit_Model_.28AGS-101.29


----------



## eastbayarb (Aug 2, 2012)

AGS-101 is front lit. I would just love to have that screen in an original GBA shell...


----------



## Tom (Aug 2, 2012)

Mod the sp into the original case


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 2, 2012)

eastbayarb said:


> AGS-101 is front lit. I would just love to have that screen in an original GBA shell...


No, it's backlit. refer to the wikipedia article in Shadow-Zero's post.


----------



## tbgtbg (Aug 17, 2012)

AGS-*0*01 was the front lit one.


----------



## duffmmann (Aug 17, 2012)

Isn't the K1 gba clone that plays official gba carts backlit?  I don't have one, thats why I'm asking, cuz i am very much considering getting one, and I would definitely get one in an original gba form and not the sp form.

Edit: After a quick search I see that the k1 only comes in SP form, any word if they're going to release it in the original form?  Cuz they're missing out on some consumers if they don't release that.  Seriously the original gba felt so much better in my hands than the SP ever did.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 17, 2012)

duffmmann said:


> Isn't the K1 gba clone that plays official gba carts backlit?  I don't have one, thats why I'm asking, cuz i am very much considering getting one, and I would definitely get one in an original gba form and not the sp form.
> 
> Edit: After a quick search I see that the k1 only comes in SP form, any word if they're going to release it in the original form?  Cuz they're missing out on some consumers if they don't release that.  Seriously the original gba felt so much better in my hands than the SP ever did.


Yes, the K1 is backlit. They intend to release a K101 as well, which has a "dingoo" form factor, which is similar to the original GBA. It won't look like a near copy the way the K1 is of the SP, though. I suggest looking up Another World's review of the K1 before making your decision, though.


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Oct 31, 2012)

eastbayarb said:


> I had an afterburner modded GBA and it does not even compare to even the first model SP screen


 
I have to say that after playing the SP a lot, the first model's brightness was kind of poor. It made the game visible, but it still feels dark, especially the gamma in the darker colors don't jump out from black very well.


----------

